#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Voudootronics

## curwen

I've just read through this piece once and havent tried working with it. It seems to be a combination of voudo and orgone technology shrouded in pseudo-scientific mumbojumbo. A lot of the tech seems down right dangerous if it actually works. Has anyone worked with this? Does it have some relation to the Gnostic Voudun Workbook of Michael Bertiaux?

Introduction To Voudootronics

----------


## crowley666

pseudo-scientific mumbo jumbo. Wow sounds like magick. Maybe you can do without. Depends on natural abilitie and wether you don't mind training ten years to cross the gangese when you could simply pay to take the raft. It's your trip.

----------

